# Leopard Gecko + Exo terra faunarium?



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

I want a leopard gecko but i can't afford a Vivarium. I dont want to be cruel to it so would a large flat exo terra faunarium be large enough for 1 leopard gecko the measurements are 18" x 12" x 6 1/2". Or if this is to small? would a storage box be ok? if so what size. Also would a heat mat be safe to use on a plastic storage box or a exoterra Faunarium, and what are thermostats and are they needed.

Thanks for reading my noob question.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not clued up on dimensions but if I remember rightly a 10-20 gallon enclosure would be alright for one leopard gecko - bearing in mind they are terrestrial creatures and would benefit from more length and width, rather than height.
A heat mat would be fine to use in a storage box given that the box has adequate ventilation, and possibly a bit of polystyrene between the mat and the outside of the bottom of the box so the plastic does not distort. Remember the mat needs to be covering 1/3 to 1/2 of the floor, leaving space for a cool end so the gecko can thermoregulate properly.
A thermostat is basically a device that, when set up, controls the heat mat / heat lamp, so it remains at the temperatures you want. This stops the heat mat from over- or under-heating and thus making a safer, more stable environment for the gecko. So yes, they are required :2thumb:


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

if you cant afford a wooden viv for the leo what happens when/if it falls ill ?

how you going to pay the vet fees


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

it would be ok for a baby/juvenile, but personally, when its fully grown i'd get it a bigger viv. plus, its not really gonna get that much space considering all the stuff that needs to go in there also - two hides, humid hide, water dish, calcium dish etc. if you cant get a viv though, buy a large RUB (really useful box) the storage type plastic tubs, drill some holes in it though, obviously.
and i always put the heatmats on the outside of all my Rubs/faunariums, i find putting them inside develops a fatal hotspot.
:2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

if you look about on the net for a viv you can get a good sized viv for 40/45 quid.just save up a few weeks more it would be better for it in the long run

heres a link for a site i used there service was excellent VivExotic - LX24 Vivarium Tobacco Walnut- 24 x 15 x 16 Value Vivariums


----------



## Simonclarke2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

where are you from? ive got some older viv's and stuff i was about to put on here to sell


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

*vivarium*

If you can, make one yourself from an old tv cabinet. It's solid (has to if you consider the weight of some of these old televisions :lol2 and it can look really nice and roomy for your gecko(s).
I've just managed to get a 4ft long cabinet for 99p on Ebay :whistling2:
Cut the top of the background (about 1 inch 1/2 or 2'' strip depending on cabinet size), cover with mesh (attached with tiny wires and drilled holes), buy some glass runners, and get some glass panels 4mm (I paid £7.50 locally for a set of 2 cut to the dimensions I needed). Add a vinyl on the floor and there we go, you have a lovely and big vivarium for cheap :2thumb:

Here is a cheap mesh on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320461375966&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And here for the glass runners: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3ft-VIVARIUM-GLASS-RUNNERS-4mm-top-bottom-BLACK-/220518261525?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3357e9a315

Hope that gives you ideas


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

This might sound harsh but if you can't afford the vivarium, then don't get a gecko. A tank for one single leopard gecko (2ftx1ftx1ft) shouldn't cost any more than £30-£40.

Save up until you can afford a vivarium, and then keep saving up because you will need money for vets if it gets sick, and reptile vets are not cheap.

Yes you can keep them in large storage boxes, but they aren't nice to look at, and usually only used by breeders who have lots of geckos because they are cheaper and take up less space in racks.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

arnie23 said:


> if you cant afford a wooden viv for the leo what happens when/if it falls ill ?
> 
> how you going to pay the vet fees



Its a very good idea to have some money saved to one side for unexpected vet bills as these can be a lot more than the price of accomodation. There is also pet insurance for reptiles, which would be around 10 pounds a month for a leo. My tortoise cost nearly 500 pounds when he got ill, just to put it in perspective a bit more.
I use use this insurer Exotic Direct - Insurance for Birds, Mammals and Reptiles

I'd get a really useful box (rub) as said already, you can get a nice large size and theres a thread on here that has pics that show how a rub can be set up so it looks attractive too.

These are the boxes, the lids clip on and they can with stand high temps: http://www.craftsuperstore.co.uk/Crafts/Craft-Storage/Craft-Boxes/sc1212/p6807.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=googleshopping&utm_campaign=googlebase&utm_term={keyword}

:2thumb:


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Oops sorry, i should of said that im only 15 but i can only get a leopard gecko if i pay for everything myself like housing food and the actual gecko etc i dont know about insurance but my parents said if it gets ill they would pay for the vet once or twice. I think ill get a large RUB and do it up with some mesh and stuff can anyone link me to some tutorials please?

Thanks for all the replys guys: victory:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

where are you i have a empty viv that you can have if your local to me


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok here is your shopping list...

1 vivarium 2ftx1ftx1ft (or RUB of the same size) this is the absolute minimum floor space for a leopard gecko
1 heat mat that will cover 1/3 of the floor space
1 thermostat to control the temperature of the heat mat (mat stat)
1 digital thermometer to check the temperature of the heat mat
1 hide for warm end
1 hide for cool end
1 hide to use as a moist hide
substrate to put in moist hide (kitchen roll, moss etc)
susbtrate for the enclosure (kitchen roll, lino, reptile carpet etc)
water dish
1 tub of 100% pure calcium powder
1 tub of vitamin powder (nutrobal or similar)

this is the minimum set up for a leopard gecko, obviously you can add more hides, have a bigger enclosure if you wish and add artificial plants etc


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

:notworthy:Thanks for the offer i propablly live miles away from you though i live in west wickham (SE)<--i think:blush:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh and if you do decide to go for a RUB to keep it in....if I were you I would still save up for a proper vivarium, they look much nicer! who wants a plastic box on show lol


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Mine are temporarily in RUBs as I have saved up for 2 matching vivs..... I went for the vivexotic LX24 as mentioned by someone else before.... I'm now working on my own fake rock background things, I have been hunting for equipment on here to kit the vivs out, If you look in the equipment classifieds on here you can find everything, and also with mats, stats, and other stuff you can get it posted! 
Or in the habitat section you can see threads on how people have made their own hides and stuff....
And also SleepyDee has a fab DIY page :2thumb: DIY Rock Caves, Hides and Backgrounds
Good luck, find some bargains and have some fun!!!!


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry last question would a RUB this size be to big for 1 gecko would it get stressed or is there no such thing as to big.
* 

External dimensions: 710 x 440 x 165mm (LxWxD)
Internal dimensions: 605 x 370 x 145mm (LxWxD)
 
*


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

There is no such thing as too big, think about it, do they have walls in the wild? lol

There is however such thing as too small.

Depends what the RUB is for as to how big it needs to be, you can use smaller ones for baby geckos obviously.

Do you have the measurements in litres?

I use 9ltr RUBs as housing for baby leopard geckos

We have an adult leopard gecko in a 50ltr RUB, which in my opinion is the smallest they should have. It is a long flat (ish) RUB but has alot of floor space.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> There is no such thing as too big, think about it, do they have walls in the wild? lol
> 
> .


I don't agree with that, you can have a tank that is too big. I just recently moved my crested gecko into a larger tank and it went off its food and hid in the corner for a week. Scared the little fellow quite a bit even though I had given it plenty of places to hide.
However I do agree you can have too small an enclosure and agree that a 2ft viv or box is the right size for a leopard gecko.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

ok so if you can have a tank thats too big how do you think animals live in the wild?

your gecko was probably scared by the sudden change but would have got used to it in the end, and you would be surprised how long they can actually go without eating, a week is nothing to worry about in a situation like that


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> ok so if you can have a tank thats too big how do you think animals live in the wild?
> 
> your gecko was probably scared by the sudden change but would have got used to it in the end, and you would be surprised how long they can actually go without eating, a week is nothing to worry about in a situation like that


In the wild they are born into it and used to it from birth/hatching
In captivity they are used to living in a box/viv 
Yes I'm sure the change in viv was disturbing as it always is, But I have kept enough geckos to know the difference between settling in and totally stressed out.
You can have too big a viv and you cant compare captivity to the wild or replicate it


----------



## Joel_Hanna (Jul 30, 2010)

it doesnt necessarily need to be a faunarium, you can use a big plastig storage box aka RUB.


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

Mangaka said:


> Sorry last question would a RUB this size be to big for 1 gecko would it get stressed or is there no such thing as to big.
> *
> 
> External dimensions: 710 x 440 x 165mm (LxWxD)
> ...


Seems a little low, other dimensions are perfectly fine though.
Try to find something similar with a little more height, maybe about 20cm. It will give you a little room to play with for low and high places to climb around without the gecko instantly being at the lid. Will also give extra space for heat to dispurse into.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm using a RUB for my baby gecko but it isn't perm as I don't think it's great to have them in a plastic box, in the process of building a viv. I do believe that the more space the better, especially if done right. Heard of a guy that had a small one and the leo got fat pockets. They need alot of floor room. RUB's are very inexpensive so should leave extra cash for the more expensive stuff like heat mat, thermostat, subtrate, hides, calc powder and such. Good luck!


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah im gonna buy a RUB but in like 4 months ill get a vivexotic 24".


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

how much money do you get month/week? vivvariums arnt really expensive unless your getting a chinease water dragon, bearded dragon, monitor or an iggy


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Komodo king said:


> how much money do you get month/week? vivvariums arnt really expensive unless your getting a chinease water dragon, bearded dragon, monitor or an iggy


That is not true at all. A vivarium can cost a lot of money whatever the species going in it. It's all about what you want in a vivarium and how much you are willing to pay for a good one.


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont really think viv exotic vivariums for leopard geckos cost much! 40 quid . thats the same amount of money people would pay for an xbox game! its not that much. obveously the lamps, uvb lamps cost alot the but the actual tank i cheap


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Komodo king said:


> I don't really think viv exotic vivariums for leopard geckos cost much! 40 quid. That's the same amount of money people would pay for an Xbox game! It's not that much. Obviously the lamps, UVB lamps cost a lot the but the actual tank is cheap


As I said, it depends what you want in a vivarium. A custom made jobby would cost more than a VivExotic, but it would be made the way you want it. Also as you have mentioned the fixtures, fittings and equipment racks up the cost. 
I agree a vivarium is infinitely better than a RUB though, OP, so you would be best just saving up the money so you can get one.
That being said Komodo king, since you are now getting rankins dragons are you going to purchase a larger vivarium than a 10 gallon? They need about 3ft lengthwise of space if you are getting two.


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

yes im getting a bigger tank i was just commenting on this thread my tanks gonna be big


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Komodo king said:


> yes im getting a bigger tank i was just commenting on this thread my tanks gonna be big


Eeeeexcellent  Pics when you get them or they do not exist!


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

when i get them il put pictures on! :L im just saving up im 13! it takes time. im not 33 with a working job! i get 20 quid a month and 3 quid for paper round its gonna take sometime


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

my dads getting my a tank for christmas thought. but its only for when they are babies


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, i get £15 a week but that includes lunch and going out money. I have £45 at the moment i need about £100 to get everything i need including the leopard gecko which is £35 at my local pet store...i think.


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

ahh i see.. shouldnt take to long then? :L whens your birthday? i get money for my bday and christmas?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Komodo king said:


> ahh i see.. shouldnt take to long then? :L whens your birthday? i get money for my bday and christmas?


Some of us are not as lucky as that :lol2: When you're 20 in less than 2 weeks then that lovely option is no longer available to you... my entire family cuts off all monetary gifts the moment you turn 18... some of them even before then lol. I'll be lucky to get anything this year, I'll probably get a card and a lecture on finding a husband :lol2:
Ah well, I'm getting my own birthday present anyway - crestieeeee!


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

nice cresties are epic! they are pretty sweet and cool looking. the lecture about the husband made me laugh out loud! :lol2:


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Some of us are not as lucky as that :lol2: When you're 20 in less than 2 weeks then that lovely option is no longer available to you... my entire family cuts off all monetary gifts the moment you turn 18... some of them even before then lol. I'll be lucky to get anything this year, I'll probably get a card and a lecture on finding a husband :lol2:
> Ah well, I'm getting my own birthday present anyway - *crestieeeee*!


 
thats a pritty good present my 18th present is aload of money and going to donny :whistling2:


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

My birthdays in june the 26th and i already spent all that money and christmas is ages away though i might get another leo and a viv on christmas. I want a paper round.


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

lol! paper rounds are easy to get! just gotta get through the lists


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

arnie you gotta lot of leos!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Mangaka said:


> My birthdays in june the 26th and i already spent all that money and christmas is ages away though i might get another leo and a viv on christmas. I want a paper round.


How about a Saturday job? It probably won't pay much but then neither does a paper round, but it all adds up in the end  Save whatever you can, whenever you can - it feels great when you know the stuff you've bought has been well-earned


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah thats what my mum said because you know you brought it with your own money! and it makes yah feel better


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

I didnt know i was even old enough for a saturday job. When my brother got a paper round they stopped giving him money so now he gets less but has to work so maybe i dont want a paper round :hmm:


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

you can get a saturday job :L depends where really my pet shop lets people work there 15 and up. and the fish shop


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

How much does it cost to buy food for leopard gecko's weekly/monthly?


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

wow it depeneds live or dead? probably live :L erm.. i dont quite know as im getting rankins. and i hate crickets! ima try and get them eating dead ones and maybe some live ones as a treat. i dont quite know how much as i will get dead


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Depends what you want to feed it on. I feed my African Fat Tail primarily on crickets and a box typically lasts me 2 weeks. My live food is somewhat expensive at £2.50 a box so she costs me about £5 a month to feed. Though you could always order your live food online and save yourself a bit of money.


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

many people also breed there crickets. but i wouldnt have the guts :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Komodo king said:


> many people also breed there crickets. but i wouldnt have the guts :lol2:


They are quite unpleasant, but you generally get used to them. I feed locusts as a treat.
As for feeding your rankins dead insects, you'd be fortunate if they do take to dead - they generally need their insects to be moving before eating them or else they won't get the stimulation of the hunt  Live is also infinitely better than dead - much more nutritious and stimulating :2thumb:


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

I was planning on feeding it dusted mealworms since my mom would go ape at me if she heard crickets chirping all night. Can they also be fed locusts?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Leopard geckos can also be fed locusts, yes, but be aware they are quite a bit more expensive than mealworms and crickets. You get less in a box for your money and therefore need to get them more often, and spend more money.
Mealworms are a good enough staple as any, providing they are properly gut loaded and supplemented with calcium and Nutrobal. Longevity records have been set by leos on a staple diet of mealworms  
If you like you can always treat them from time to time with crickets or locusts, just give them the excitement of more active prey 
Oh and you can get silent crickets. They may not stay that way though as they mature, which I have learned at the cost of my sleep some nights :devil: But any singers go out the window!


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh yeah forgot to ask, what are rankins?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Rankins dragons are basically miniature bearded dragons :2thumb:


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help Ophexis how big is minature. Leo size?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Noooo, no-no  About 12 inches long, which is about 30cm.
One rankin needs an absolute minimum space of 24" x 24" x 18"


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

lol i quite liked the idea of a mini bearded dragon but 24 x 24 :gasp: ill stick to the Leopard gecko.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Mangaka said:


> lol i quite liked the idea of a mini bearded dragon but 24 x 24 :gasp: ill stick to the Leopard gecko.


I may be biased here but good choice


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

if you get rankis if say keep it in a 33 inch tank  as they still need space to move around and all my friends use silent crickets


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

lol your shocked at a 24x 24 viv for a rankins ideally its the perfect room for 1 leo really and some can grow to 11/12 inches long. i know mines is 11" from nose to tail and she aint even 1 yet lol


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

yeh hes got a point ^^^^ they grow nearly the same size a 24" viv isnt big. for a bearded you need a 48" tank : victory:


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

The main reason im getting a leopard gecko is because of their size. I wouldnt have anywhere to put a 24 x 24 viv in my room. But since this thread has been revived... question time!:mf_dribble:
I have £100 now so i can get a Leopard gecko and all the equipment now but... Im wondering if £100 is worth it. Are they boring because ive read they dont actually do anything. Do they make noise?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

They do not make noise, unless you reeeeally annoy them and then they may hiss/bark/scream at you.
And they are anything but boring! You won't see much of them during the day as they are nocturnal but the way they hunt is so interesting to watch, and watching them be so inquisitive... I get my African Fat Tail out every few days for an explore and she is so curious of everything  She's an absolute joy to have. I'd have more if I had the room!


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

This set up has everything you need for a young leo, excludign calcium powder. £74

Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

and this one will do an adult happily. £128

Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

of course these 'package' deals aren't everyones cup of tea, but will do the job. You can spend less than this on a setup, but not much unless you do it on the cheap by using butter tubs as hides and paper towel tubes as decorations etc...
You could also opt for hunting ebay for a cheap viv.


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks i was gonna buy this stuff of blue lizard reptiles:
LR Mopani Wood Small
Microclimate Ministat 100
Vetark Nutrobal 100g
Komodo Cricket Dust 200g
Komodo Heatmat 12W 28x28cm
Exo Terra Reptile Cave Medium x2
Exo Terra Plastic Plant Amapallo Small
Exo Terra Plastic Plant Croton Small
Exo Terra Water Dish Small
Exo Terra Dial Thermometer
ZooMed Repti Rock Feed Dish Small

For 62.79, im not missing anything right also substrate will be paper towels and enclosure will be a 2x1x0.5 rub.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Mangaka said:


> Thanks i was gonna buy this stuff of blue lizard reptiles:
> LR Mopani Wood Small
> Microclimate Ministat 100
> Vetark Nutrobal 100g
> ...


yeah you are missing a moist hide and there a definite really but for that you can use a cricket tub with a hole cut out and fill it with damp moss


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Ditch the dial thermometer they are crap, you need a digital one.


----------



## jheron100 (Jan 1, 2013)

i posted this before realising the post was longer sorry


----------

